# SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce



## cajunsmoker (Sep 3, 2006)

Does anyone have the link to Florida Jeff's finishing sauce?  I think I may try it on my pork loin that is smoking.


----------



## meowey (Sep 3, 2006)

I found it in the pork forum.  Hope this is what you are looking for.  I have used it - makes pulled pork wonderful.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=510

Meowey


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 3, 2006)

Thank's bro,

that's it for sure.  The only thing I have put on my loins are Tony's seasoning and apple juice spray.  I think if I can get these loins to fall apart tender, that finishing sauce will get A$$.


----------



## meowey (Sep 3, 2006)

Go man, go!

M


----------

